# College Football Pick'ems donations?



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Starting to get the ball rolling for the annual College football pick'ems and wanted to see if anybody had something to donate for our winner.
So far, it's crappie jigs and deer jerky( from me), and a smoked ham compliments of KyDawg.
Any donations welcome!
Thanks, Robert
Prize list
Crappie jigs and deer jerky- rhbama3
Kentucky smoked ham- KyDawg
BBQ Butt Rub- georgiadawgs44
Trout Lures- BrowningSlayer
$25 Academy Gift certificate X2!- creekbender and erniesp
$25- Hooked on Quack
$30- resica
Bigelow's BBQ Butt rub- bigelow
$20 bill-  SpotandStalk
work rags and $25 Gift certificate( choice)- madsnooker
$25 Cabela's Gift Certificate X2!- matthew6 and fishhawk


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'd be glad to donate some BBQ rub again this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2015)

Put me down for some of my favorite Trout fishing lures! $50 value of Rapalas..

If the winner tells me what body of water he fishes in Ga or somewhere else (tailwater vs mountain stream) I will match that stream to my favorites..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2015)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I'd be glad to donate some BBQ rub again this year.



Heck Daryl, that' worth its weight in Gold!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## creekbender (Aug 11, 2015)

Put me down for a $25.00 academy gift card . Bring on the college football season !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm trying to think of something and have come up with 2 possibles so far.

1. A signed and framed Jameis Winston photo
2. If Slayer wins, a nice Tennessee throw blanket.












On a more serious note, I'll think of something and let you know. Sounds like a lot is riding on this pick em season.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 11, 2015)

I've got an OSU NC tee shirt (XL) and a matching ball cap I can throw in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm trying to think of something and have come up with 2 possibles so far.
> 
> 1. A signed and framed Jameis Winston photo
> 2. If Slayer wins, a nice Tennessee throw blanket.
> ...


Thanks, Spot! 


Madsnooker said:


> I've got an OSU NC tee shirt (XL) and a matching ball cap I can throw in.


We all need disposable shirts/rags for fishing and yard work.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Spot!
> 
> We all need disposable shirts/rags for fishing and yard work.




Pffttttt... I wouldn't use those to bathe my dog...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like the picking gonna get serious this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2015)

Put me down for a 25$ gift card to Cabelas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Put me down for a 25$ gift card to Cabelas.



Thanks Matthew!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2015)

Put me down for a $25.00 gift card from Cabelas also.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Gonna be a good contest this year!
Thanks guys!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2015)

I preciate all of yall giving me this stuff, cause I am gonna win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm trying to think of something and have come up with 2 possibles so far.
> 
> 1. A signed and framed Jameis Winston photo
> 2. If Slayer wins, a nice Tennessee throw blanket.
> ...



slayer needs no. 2


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer needs no. 2



Maybe a UT snuggie. 

It's gonna get cold in Iowa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

Case of beer, or if you're too far away $25. 


We oughta throw $20 apiece in, winner take all...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 12, 2015)

a gift certificate


----------



## erniesp (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll throw in a $25 gift card to Acadmey


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

mebbe we could get gon to donate a new truck. (like the deer hunters get at that blast thingy. then the winner could drive down to washington county and drink beer with Quack and cook up some q with the rub. on the way to charlies house they can stop at cabelas and academy to shop, go trout fishin on the way home with slayers stuff while munchin on deer jerky. All awhile they can deck out their favorite pooch in osu gear or wash the new truck with it after trout fishin.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We oughta throw $20 apiece in, winner take all...



This!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This!!!



This^^^^^^. you could buy a whole truck load of 40s or get you some new rims.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 12, 2015)

I think it's fine just the way it is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This!!!



Yeah, I could throw the winnings I got from you in there...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^. you could buy a whole truck load of 40s or get you some new rims.



I'll just rent the rimz.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, I could throw the winnings I got from you in there...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2015)

Robert, are we sending the items to you? If so, PM me your info and I'll start getting the stuff ready on my end.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

i can pick up the ham from charlie


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i can pick up the ham from charlie



Be careful Charlie... This THUG might hit you over the head with a bottle and take the ham to Ferguson....

6 is a Thug!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Be careful Charlie... This THUG might hit you over the head with a bottle and take the ham to Ferguson....
> 
> 6 is a Thug!



6 on thin ice already Slayer.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 13, 2015)

Useles Billy said he'd throw in a donut wheel and a warm half full PBR


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 13, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I've got an OSU NC tee shirt (XL) and a matching ball cap I can throw in.



Oh yea


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 6 on thin ice already Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 6 on thin ice already Slayer.







Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Be careful Charlie... This THUG might hit you over the head with a bottle and take the ham to Ferguson....
> 
> 6 is a Thug!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 13, 2015)

Besides the shirt and hat, I will also throw in a $25 gift card to Cabelas or whatever the winner wants.

If I pick like I did last year, I won't have to worry about it!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Besides the shirt and hat, I will also throw in a $25 gift card to Cabelas or whatever the winner wants.
> 
> If I pick like I did last year, I won't have to worry about it!!!



whew!!!!!!!! thought you were gonna take away my car washing materials if i were to win.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2015)

Outstanding, guys!
You far outdid what i was expecting! 
I'll plan on posting the 1st set of games late next week to give people plenty of time to drop by and enter.
Sneak peek:
The first game pick will be September 3rd.
South Carolina at North Carolina


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Outstanding, guys!
> You far outdid what i was expecting!
> I'll plan on posting the 1st set of games late next week to give people plenty of time to drop by and enter.
> Sneak peek:
> ...



Put me down for a $20 bill.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Put me down for a $20 bill.



awesome.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> awesome.



I figure I'm going to win anyhow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I figure I'm going to win anyhow.



i need to send robert on of them markers to check that 20 spot.


----------



## Resica (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll give the winner $30.00 and the second place guy $20.00. Just remind me please.

How about some bowl games this year?


----------



## Resica (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh, if Quack wins I'll give him $100.00. No need to remind me on that one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe if Robert would take EBT payments we could get some Vols in on this...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2015)

Yall keep this up rh gonna grab the loot and move back to Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe if Robert would take EBT payments we could get some Vols in on this...



lol. maybe they can toss in some possum and armadillo too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall keep this up rh gonna grab the loot and move back to Bama.



As long as he made 6, Spot and myself Mods I would be okay with him running off with the loot...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> As long as he made 6, Spot and myself Mods I would be okay with him running off with the loot...



he could hide out in ohio with that yankee whose kid goes to fsu.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> whew!!!!!!!! thought you were gonna take away my car washing materials if i were to win.



I would never do that! LOL


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 3, 2015)

Not sure how I missed this.
rhbama, add me to the list of $25.00 Academy gift card please.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2015)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Not sure how I missed this.
> rhbama, add me to the list of $25.00 Academy gift card please.



awesome. the pot keeps getting sweeter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2015)

We're gonna know our Grand Prize winner by Monday so it's time to get those donations ready to mail. The plan at the moment is for you fine contributors to PM the winner for his name and address to mail the prizes to.
I already have the jigs tied and set aside and will make the jerky this weekend or Monday.
Thanks to all who have volunteered gifts!


----------



## Amoo (Nov 24, 2015)

I feel like a jerk for not catching this thread before the season started.  PM me next year if this thread goes up again if I don't chime in.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

What are these prizes you are speaking of?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What are these prizes you are speaking of?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

Is it to late for me and slayer to add a guided nightime deer hunting excursion in troup county.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Is it to late for me and slayer to add a guided nightime deer hunting excursion in troup county.



You told me that hunt was not gonna cost me anything.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 24, 2015)

Who is In charge here. P


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Starting to get the ball rolling for the annual College football pick'ems and wanted to see if anybody had something to donate for our winner.
> So far, it's crappie jigs and deer jerky( from me), and a smoked ham compliments of KyDawg.
> Any donations welcome!
> Thanks, Robert
> ...







Congrats BullGator, and the check is in the mail . . 



Rest of ya'll pay up !!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 10, 2015)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Not sure how I missed this.
> rhbama, add me to the list of $25.00 Academy gift card please.



Gift card in the mail.
Congrats to Bullgator and thanks again to rhbama & gobblinwoods.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2015)

Paid in full.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Paid in full.



did you mail him a fawn on dry ice.


----------



## erniesp (Dec 10, 2015)

He has received my gift card.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> did you mail him a fawn on dry ice.



I mailed a fawn.

No ice, standard shipping.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I mailed a fawn.
> 
> No ice, standard shipping.



Packed with baking soda....not sure why ...but that bugger sure was tasty.

I had contact with everyone and gotten most of them. It sure is fun checking the mail these days. I got Spots and Erniesp while putting some Christmas decorations out by the road. My wife checked the mail and had this amazed look as I opened them. She said " you really weren't kidding " .
So let me get your thoughts. I'm thinking that my pickems donation next year would be a Yeti 30oz. Rambler engraved with: "GON pickems winner 2016". Assuming I can find someone to do the engraving.


----------



## Resica (Dec 11, 2015)

Put the check in the mail this morning Dave. Congrats again!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 11, 2015)

Resica said:


> Put the check in the mail this morning Dave. Congrats again!


Thank you sir.

As I way getting home from work the UPS truck followed me down the driveway and handed me a box with the most incredible smelling ham you could imagine. Yessir, KyDawg came through with flying colors


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2015)

Dropped your package off at UPS today!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dropped your package off at UPS today!



did you mail him a live fawn too?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 15, 2015)

I sent your rub late last week. Congratulations and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2015)

Dave i will get your cabelas card in the mail this week. congrats again.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks 6. No hurry.


----------

